# Obama health Insurance US to UK



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

I am trying to establish what we need to do when its time to file our 2016 US tax return in relation to health insurance questions.

My circumstances are that we had an employee health insurance plan that was cancelled Jan 31st 2016 ( left employment). 
We had no insurance for the entire month of Feb 2016.
Re stablished a private health insurance plan starting in March 2016.
Left the USA to take up residence in the UK mid May 2016 and so cancelled our US private plans.

Obviously since resident in the UK we fall under the National Health plan.
Therefore, our time as resident in the US during 2016 we were without private health care for exactly 1 month.

I am concerned that when I complete my online tax form it may look like that I have not had health care for a total of 8 months during 2016.

Hopefully we will not be liable to any penalties but how do we prove this? Are there any additional forms or certificates we need to complete?

I have been using Turbo Tax for the last few years in the US so I am hoping I can continue using TurboTax here in the UK and it will default to my UK address.

Any advice what weneed to do would be welcome. There must be scores of others in similar positions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know what is required on the US side, but there are no certificates or proofs you need to declare that you're covered overseas. You just fill out the additional form noted on the 1040 and say that you're resident outside the US from X date onward.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking at the IRS form 8965 and instructions discuss exemptions


Two exemptions worth considering.

SHORT GAP COVERAGE: i.e. no health cover for less than 3 months.
I had no health cover for just 1 month before leaving the States but the other 8 months was in the UK (NHS cover) so they may presume I was without cover for a period of 9 months! If thats the case then that will not count as an exemption.

CITIZENS LIVING ABROAD: 

One mentions being a bonafide resident for an interrupted period that includes an entire tax year. That is not relevant to me until 2017 tax year.

The other exemption mentions being physically present in another foreign country or countries for at least 330 days in any period of 12 consecutive months.
I arrived in the UK mid May 2016. If I were to count 330 days from my entry then it takes me to April 2017. 
My question is: Whats the latest I can file my 2017 US tax returns?
If I could extend filing to April or May 2017, would that mean I can claim the 330 day exemption?

Without being able to apply any exemptions to health coverage then it could mean we will be looking at a several thousand dollar penalties between us :rant:

How do recent US expats deal with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're working in the UK, you can't file your taxes to claim the FEIE until you have spent a full 12 consecutive months outside the US either. But, don't forget that as an overseas taxpayer, your deadline to file is automatically extended to June 15th anyhow. So you're fine. 

If you had moved to the UK later in the year, you just file for the extension to October (or beyond) as necessary. Take a look at IRS Publication 54, which explains how you do this for the FEIE qualification.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

It sounds like you would qualify for an exemption for a short term gap in coverage. Your description clearly has a gap of less than two months. 

https://www.healthcare.gov/health-coverage-exemptions/forms-how-to-apply/


----------

